

Apple Paid 24.2% Tax Rate, Not 9.8% - pooriaazimi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/04/18/apples-9-8-tax-rate-entirely-mind-gargling-nonsense/

======
kogir
Neither this, nor the articles before it were intellectually interesting.
Corporate taxes are politics, and have yet to foster any stimulating
discussion (other than emotional rants).

It's not an fascinating moral issue, and it's not illegal. I could not care
less.

~~~
patrocles
The profit maximization puzzle usually involves tax minimization. Just because
startups typically ignore it doesn't mean it doesn't have value.

